# 2003 Honda foreman rubicon 500 HELP!!!



## Wheely Kid (Jan 18, 2011)

just bought the bike runs good has 27 inch laws with some big rims lifted 2 inchs front differential is leaking right were the drive shaft goes in ????? little help thier and also the gear ratio wuts the best for water wheelieing and mudding it has the d1 d2 and esp drive and low ??? not sure wut to use


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

My wife's rubicon has 27" tires also and we ride it in low d2 all the time but we do a lot of slow trail and mud riding, if we are on hard pack flat trails high d2. They are good bikes hard to kill her bike has almost 3000 miles on it and still kicking hard.


----------



## cain14brute (May 6, 2015)

use esp for max performance the manual says D2 is for ice


----------



## gzuniga1423 (May 6, 2015)

Use low and d1 for maximum performance and check your differential input seal


----------

